# What's your dog's favorite treat?



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Hey everyone. What treats do you give to your dog that they absolutely love? For my dogs, it's the Nutro Crunchy Treats and their Greenies. They absolutely love them.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

The highest value treat for my pups are the Soft and Chewy biscuits from Milkbone. The next level is chicken jerky (homemade), followed by Marrowbones. For "long term" treats, they like smoked ham bones, raw beef ribs and bullysticks.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

1. String Cheese
2. Frozen bil-jac (I use it for training. OTHER people's dogs in class harass me continuously for a taste LOL)
3. Meat
4. Veggies, particularly romaine stumps or 'broccoli bones' (stumps). 
5. Baby carrots


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> 1. String Cheese
> 2. Frozen bil-jac (I use it for training. OTHER people's dogs in class harass me continuously for a taste LOL)
> 3. Meat
> 4. Veggies, particularly romaine stumps or 'broccoli bones' (stumps).
> 5. Baby carrots


I've never really given my current dogs any cheese. I know Annie used to love cheese.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

SoJo's duck & cherry, any of THK's treats esp the fish chews.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Beggin Strips which is tough xxxxx for them because they ain't getting any. 
(when we walk, a nice man often stops and gives them a couple of little pieces, I don't have the heart to tell him 'no')


----------



## doggykong (Jan 8, 2014)

Dehydrated beef liver/kidney/lung and dehydrated salmon(these are highest value)
coconut pumpkin cookies
any piece of fruit(besides grapes obviously haha)
veggies of all kinds especially kale, lettuce, and broccoli
he also goes nutty for yogurt


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

doggykong said:


> Dehydrated beef liver/kidney/lung and dehydrated salmon(these are highest value)
> coconut pumpkin cookies
> any piece of fruit(besides grapes obviously haha)
> veggies of all kinds especially kale, lettuce, and broccoli
> he also goes nutty for yogurt


I remember growing up, my dog Annie used to love bell peppers. We had a garden and she would sit out there with me and we would take a bell pepper off the plant and I would split it with her.


----------



## doggykong (Jan 8, 2014)

NutroGeoff said:


> I remember growing up, my dog Annie used to love bell peppers. We had a garden and she would sit out there with me and we would take a bell pepper off the plant and I would split it with her.


hahah aww that's the sweetest! <3


----------



## doggykong (Jan 8, 2014)

speaking of gardens-my dog steals lemon cucumbers from mine! hahah


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

doggykong said:


> hahah aww that's the sweetest! <3


Yeah she loved them. It was fun.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

doggykong said:


> speaking of gardens-my dog steals lemon cucumbers from mine! hahah


Haha. Oh wow. We had a fence around ours to keep the deer out (it didn't work haha) so she couldn't steal them.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i have several treats on hand and my dog likes all of them.

> Zuke's
> Polkadog (dehydrated cod skin)
> Annamet (Aqualuk)
> Fruitables (thick cut bacon)
> Nothern (turkey and cranberry)
> Jack's Jerky ( local, chicken treats)
> Newman's Own (chicken and rice)
> Liver Bits (freeze dried liver)

my GF makes sweet potato treats. slice a
sweet potato. lay on sheet pan with parchment paper.
bake at 140 degrees for several hours. cook untill they dry out.
when done place treats in a bowl. don't cover them.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> i have several treats on hand and my dog likes all of them.
> 
> > Zuke's
> > Polkadog (dehydrated cod skin)
> ...


Oh wow. That sounds good enough for anyone to eat!


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Seamus, string cheese trumps everything.
Teaghan-home made buffalo treats or home made salmon treats. 

They both like yummy chummies. 
Teaghan thinks string cheese is ok, but she practically does backflips for buffalo or salmon treats, so they are much better for training. 

A lot of dogs like Zuke's mini naturals. Seamus likes them, but Teaghan spits them out. Same with hot dogs....lol


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I got to home depot a lot. Most of the workers there have treats for the dogs. One lady had a bag of, I forget the name, but nothing I would regularly feed my guys. 
I looked really closely at the ingredients and country of origin on the bag. I don't really care what people think, I mean, I"m not rude about it, but I check. 
MollyWoppy, i'm not implying you don't check also, but one questionable treat from a nice old man isn't going to hurt them.






MollyWoppy said:


> Beggin Strips which is tough xxxxx for them because they ain't getting any.
> (when we walk, a nice man often stops and gives them a couple of little pieces, I don't have the heart to tell him 'no')


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

StdPooDad said:


> Seamus, string cheese trumps everything.
> Teaghan-home made buffalo treats or home made salmon treats.
> 
> They both like yummy chummies.
> ...


I've never used th Zukes. I've been thinking about it lately though. Looks pretty good.


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

Tank loves Ziwi Peak jerky treats, he will do almost anything for them, I love to give him these also as they are little and great for learning tricks.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I've been looking for a good, American made, simple Jerry treat for my dogs. I don't want anything with a bunch of extra ingredients, basically just chicken or lamb or spmething. Is that how that one is?


----------



## Piglet44 (Feb 16, 2013)

I am sure I feed my little guy too much people food but I do try to keep the potato chips to a minimum.

Zukes Peanut Butter minis (can leave in my jacket pocket without making a mess)
Bacon (I smoke my own so its low sodium and not nitrates)
Dried pear rings (sister has pear trees so we dried a couple hundred pounds)
Chichirons (Pork Rinds)
Big ass Costco brand box of dog biscuits (Kirkland brand i think?)
Pepperoni bites (people ones when I cave and share mine :biggrin::biggrin:

Save those big ones for big reward (getting in the bath tub without having to be dragged in yelping).


----------



## ILuvLabs (Oct 27, 2008)

I make Easy Pumpkin Treats.........not only are they really simple to make but my dog loves them & so do all her little buds. So I go thru them quickly. She also likes Three Dog Bakery cranberry/yogurt cookies (I think those are her two fave foods) & Charlee Bears. I could go on & on because she loves fruit & veggies so just about anything is her fave treat as long as it's edible........:heh:


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Haha. Yeah, I don't think Baxter would turn any treat down at all. No matter what it is.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

Cheese dogs for my baby.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Cheese dogs? As in hot dogs with cheese on them?


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 25, 2014)

Dang you all use a ton of treats haha.

For regular treating and training, Onyx's favorites are Orijen freeze dried Tundra treats and Honest Kitchen Pecks. She loves both and I like them since they're low calorie.

For chew treats she gets Honest Kitchen Beams (dehydrated catfish skin chews). She goes absolutely NUTS for these more than any treat.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

MarieLovesChis said:


> Dang you all use a ton of treats haha.
> 
> For regular treating and training, Onyx's favorites are Orijen freeze dried Tundra treats and Honest Kitchen Pecks. She loves both and I like them since they're low calorie.
> 
> For chew treats she gets Honest Kitchen Beams (dehydrated catfish skin chews). She goes absolutely NUTS for these more than any treat.


Yeah there are a ton of treats that are used. Haha. And oh wow. Those do sound interestimg. I may have to find some of those for Baxter!


----------

